# K2 t1 DB Intuition Liners - to Heat Mold or Not?



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

Just ordered my 08/09 K2 T1 DB boots. All my local shops (Down State NY) Either don't heat mold or use the hair dryer thing. I've heard from people on here and other forums that the best way to heat mold these linings is in a convection oven. So since no shops near me have an oven, should I let them use the hairdryer style heater or just wear the boots around the house to let my feet mold the liners?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I'd be so scared to throw them in the oven. Blowdryer ftw.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If its all you got let them do it on the stack just check to see what stack they use whether its salomon, Ride, K2, or 32. You want the ride/k2 one.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Take the boots to a hockey shop (an actual hockey shop, not Dick's or whatever). They have molding ovens.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought an intuition liner online to put in a pair of Celsius (their first year of production didnt have a heat moldable liner) and cooked it in the oven with instructions I found online. I'm pretty sure I overcooked them because they started to smell like they were burning. I got rid of them after that season so I didnt care. I bought some Vans BFB and took them to the snowboard shop that uses a K2 heat blower to mold liners and it worked pretty good. The surprising thing is you dont need that much heat. So I'd suggest using a blow dryer for a little while until they puff up a bit even if the effects are minimal and let them mold to your feet the rest of the way by riding them.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Celt943 said:


> Just ordered my 08/09 K2 T1 DB boots. All my local shops (Down State NY) Either don't heat mold or use the hair dryer thing. I've heard from people on here and other forums that the best way to heat mold these linings is in a convection oven. So since no shops near me have an oven, should I let them use the hairdryer style heater or just wear the boots around the house to let my feet mold the liners?


The impression I have is that the thing about Intuitions that makes them so different is that when you heat them they expand inward _and _outward. Hence the blowdryer method -- they expand out to fit the inside of your boot as well as in to fit the shape of your foot. But if you bake them, when you cram them into your boot they end up crinkling and buckling, which affects the fit and comfort.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The convection oven heats them from the outside inward with a consistant wave of heat not just forced hot air blowing around inside it heating from the inside out. The reason for heating it outward in is that it will give it a better mold. When you are putting the hot liner back in there is a chance it can crinkle and fold thats why you have to lube the boot with silicone spray and pull it upward with the person standing in it. Its a easy process when viewed in person but describing it does no justice.


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The convection oven heats them from the outside inward with a consistant wave of heat not just forced hot air blowing around inside it heating from the inside out. The reason for heating it outward in is that it will give it a better mold. When you are putting the hot liner back in there is a chance it can crinkle and fold thats why you have to lube the boot with silicone spray and pull it upward with the person standing in it. Its a easy process when viewed in person but describing it does no justice.


B.A.

This is what has me a little concerned, it seems like a process that should be done by a pretty experienced boot guy and I don't really get the feeling that anyone in the shops around me are that good. Mainly they're just kids working part time at a shop to try and score pro forms and other gear discounts, not that there's anything wrong with that, but I don't think I wanna hand over my new $300.00 boots to someone who doesn't know EXACTLY what they're doing and risk the liners getting ruined. In your opinion, do you think the liners will mold to my feet just as well by wearing them and that it will do the same thing as heat molding but only take a lot longer?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Wearing them in will achieve the same effect at a much slower pace.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's something you might find helpful:

YouTube - Custom Heat-Molding Scarpa Liners

and

Welcome To Intuition Sports - Trust Your Intuition


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, all this info has been very helpful.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Not much to do in the off-season except become a total techie nerd. Where's the freakin' snow, already?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Celt943 said:


> B.A.
> 
> This is what has me a little concerned, it seems like a process that should be done by a pretty experienced boot guy and I don't really get the feeling that anyone in the shops around me are that good. Mainly they're just kids working part time at a shop to try and score pro forms and other gear discounts, not that there's anything wrong with that, but I don't think I wanna hand over my new $300.00 boots to someone who doesn't know EXACTLY what they're doing and risk the liners getting ruined. In your opinion, do you think the liners will mold to my feet just as well by wearing them and that it will do the same thing as heat molding but only take a lot longer?


Does your body generate 250 degrees of consistent heat? Going to guess probably not so its not going to do it. Buy the boot and take it to a ski shop if you're worried. Just ask the person doing it how many they've done and how long they've been working at it. When people usually ask me that questions I just say never but I did sleep at a holiday inn express.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Celt943 said:


> B.A.
> 
> This is what has me a little concerned, it seems like a process that should be done by a pretty experienced boot guy and I don't really get the feeling that anyone in the shops around me are that good. Mainly they're just kids working part time at a shop to try and score pro forms and other gear discounts, not that there's anything wrong with that, but I don't think I wanna hand over my new $300.00 boots to someone who doesn't know EXACTLY what they're doing and risk the liners getting ruined. In your opinion, do you think the liners will mold to my feet just as well by wearing them and that it will do the same thing as heat molding but only take a lot longer?


Thats why most shops dont have heat molding ovens. Its pretty hard to screw up the process using a heat blower. I personally dont like my liners oven molded because it really does make it very soft and very difficult to get into the boot evenly and you only have one shot at it before its really starts to cool and take its mold. Use the heat tubes and mold it to your foot..the liner will stay dense on its outside but at least its even and will comform to the inside of the boot over time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Thats cause you're doing it wrong I've remolded my intuition liners 3 times.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah but you can only do it another 2 time before the thing turns to cardboard. My point was the guy was skeptical about letting kids who have no experience heat molding in an oven, mold liners. And I pointed out that was why most shops dont have ovens because these dumb kids will have a harder time messing up heat molding with heat tubes.


----------

